# GPS for Waterfowling



## finaddict2 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have never owned a GPS before, and I am looking to purchase one for waterfowling. I do alot of hunting on public land, and i want a GPS that display ponds on public land, and also displays all public land in michigan. 

Thanks.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I've got a basic garmin eTrex that I use for similar purposes. It shows nearly any wet spot around. This is with the topo map for the northeastern US. It's been one of the best waterfowling investments I've made.

Public land boundaries are approximate, as on a lot of maps, but I've never had a problem with accidently wandering on to private land.


----------



## finaddict2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, thanks a ton. I'll look into that.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

You might want to consider the Garmin GPS 62s or a similar model that is "waterprof"...............it floats as well!!

Steve


----------



## finaddict2 (Jan 30, 2012)

That would be a great feature for what i will be doing. I'll look into it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I think Cabelas is selling the Garmin Oregon 450 for $229...that is stupid cheap and a heck of a unit. I just purchased one last fall for $329 and that was $100 off at the time. $229 is a bargain for a unit you will not outgrow quickly. It is waterproof but I don't know if it floats...and no, I am not testing it! It does come with a nice carabiner that will clip to a shoulder strap of a pack or jacket etc and can be used without unclipping the unit.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I have an older Garmin with the Map, but I basically use it for waypoints. I then will see where I was on flashearth. Flashearth really shows everything better than GPS in my opinion. There are no secrets with Flashearth .


----------



## finaddict2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks a ton for the responses. I will look into all the options!


----------

